# Very Elevated ALT Level...



## Duke's Mommy

Had Duke in for his senior blood panel this week, everything came back fine except for a very elevated ALT level. The vet said normal is in the 100 range and Duke is over 1,000. They had me drop off a urine sample so they see if it is Cushings Diease. He is 13.5 years old and doesn’t have any obvious problems. He doesn’t drink or pee excessively. I’m very nervous as to the outcome of these high levels. I’d like to start him on milk thistle but what to wait until we figure out what’s going on. Sigh….


----------



## hotel4dogs

Geez, I'm sorry to hear this. Is that the ONLY enzyme that's elevated?  Or is the ALP up, too?
My Toby has had an elevated ALT (about 450) for 5 years.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl

My 10 year old blue heeler x had a high ALT level 750 + when I got her blood done in Feb. She has no obvious Cushings symptons either. We went back 2 months later for another test and the ALT was still high but had gone down slightly since the first test. I immediatly put both her, my golden and myself on milk thistle after the first test. I figured from all the research I did on it it would be good for all of us. So far no issues and she acts like a dog half her age.


----------



## hotel4dogs

my Toby takes both milk thistle and sam-E. Both are very liver supportive.


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> my Toby takes both milk thistle and sam-E. Both are very liver supportive.


I used those with Copper too since his ALT was elevated more than once. Unfortunately I don't remember the numbers.:doh:


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Mommy*

Duke's Mommy

Praying for Duke and for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I have no experience with this but wanted you to know we will keep you and Duke in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Beau had elevated liver enzymes around age 12. It skyrocketed during a mystery infection--the ALT was so high it was off the charts at the ER clinic. It came down after several rounds of antibiotics but never got back to the normal ranges. He lived another year and a half. I hope you can find the cause and treat it. The milk thistle and Sam-E will help the liver too. I'll keep Duke in my prayers.


----------



## paula bedard

My Sam had elevated ALT levels. He was put on a special food to try to lower his numbers but they remained elevated. I was told that this could be a sign of a tumor somewhere in his body. Sadly, Sam passed from a Mega Esophagus, where xrays also revealed a tumor near his heart.

I hope you are able to bring his level down and that he has no serious health concerns.


----------



## lucysmum

Sending you hugs and prayers fir Duke.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I've no advice, but I hope everything turns out to be okay. The good news is that he doesn't appear to be in any pain..

Crossing my fingers for you..


----------



## Duke's Mommy

Thank you everyone for your advice, prayers and kind words. Heard from the Vet today, said Duke's urine test came back with high protein. :doh: Kind of confusing, they wanted to do another test on his urine to rule out Cushings. If it comes back negative then he doesn't have it, if the test comes back positive he still might not have it.........arrrrr. He is on a round of antibiotics for the next 3 weeks, so maybe we retest at that time. Sigh......

Christine


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Mommy*

Duke's Mommy

Will be praying for Duke and for you.
Wow, 13.5 is an amazing age!!


----------

